# Sample *.dmx show record file



## Brian Lynn (Feb 24, 2014)

I am in the process of trying to test playback of a recorded show from a *.dmx file. The problem is I have no console and no way to record or generate the file!

I was hoping to find someone who might be willing to send me a very short recorded show consisting of a few very basic control changes... fade a channel up, fade it down, bump it on then off and then done. Something incredibly simple... I don't know if this is possible or not!

Thanks!


----------



## RickR (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been doing theatrical lighting for 40 years and have never heard of a DMX file format. A quick google get links to non-theatrical stuff.

On the other hand there is the USITT ASCII file format intended to be an interchange format for transferring shows between lighting consoles. Search for "ASCII Text Representation for Lighting Console Data Version 3.0"


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Feb 28, 2014)

It isn't impossible he's talking about some file that's a wire-capture of a DMX link... though why (or how ) you'd do that, I don't know. I concur: he probably means a .asc file.

Which was a *horribly* poorly chosen extension, but no one asked me. Is the extension part of the standard?


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 28, 2014)

Jay Ashworth said:


> ... Is the extension part of the standard?


Not of the DMX512 standard: http://tsp.plasa.org/tsp/documents/docs/E1-11_2008R2013.pdf . http://old.usitt.org/documents/nf/a03asciitextreps.pdf appears to be silent on issue of filename extensions as well.
-----
I, too, am confused as to exactly what the OP is seeking. I'd guess it is something manufacturer-specific, and we don't know the manufacturer.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Feb 28, 2014)

Ah. The Smartfade is the only board whose saved files I've seen; that's the convention they use.


----------



## Brian Lynn (Feb 28, 2014)

RickR said:


> I've been doing theatrical lighting for 40 years and have never heard of a DMX file format. A quick google get links to non-theatrical stuff.
> 
> On the other hand there is the USITT ASCII file format intended to be an interchange format for transferring shows between lighting consoles. Search for "ASCII Text Representation for Lighting Console Data Version 3.0"



Wire capture? I am not sure what that is....

What I realized soon after I posted this was that the .DMX file is something created by WatchOUT during a "record" session. From what I can tell this is WatchOUT listening in over ArtNet and recording the timeline and cues from the console.

The ASCII file is used for saving cues from the console show file but doesn't tend to include things that aren't pre-programmed i.e. the timings on cues taken live.

So my request was completely invalid for this forum/website... unless there are some WatchOUT operators hanging out in here besides me!

Thanks for the responses... ConrolBooth has been awesome so far, I've learned a lot just be reading forum posts and ... if anyone has questions on WatchOUT or video/graphics feel free to hit me up!


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, if Watchout is doing what I think it's doing, then the file is in fact what I thought: a wire-capture of the DMX data -- similar to what Wireshark does on an Ethernet.


----------



## wakkoroti (Mar 3, 2014)

ESP Vision also does a live stream capture to a file.


----------

